# Where can I find cages?



## drmanhadan (Jun 13, 2012)

I will soon have an Italian or Buckfast queen, and as my population doubles or quadruples each spring, I wont have the room to house the ever-growing colony. So, I'd like to sell package bees to my community. I figured to go to a beekeepers association and announcing myself would advertise my possession. But, I would need to be able to package the bees in an efficient, sufficient way to allow ventilation, transportation, and separation from the queen, who also needs the same things. Any alternatives to the screen boxes, (and if not, where can I find those?) or places to keep the growing colony temporarily without needing extra equipment?


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

I would personally go with nucs over packages but of course it would take extra equipment!


----------



## Beeman410 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep.. Nucs would be better for small scale breeders...


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

No offence, but it sounds like you are counting your chickens before they hatch. If, down the road, you do end up with extra bees to sell, as others have said nucs would be the best bet. For the time being, concern yourself with getting your future hive established and through its first year.


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

drmanhadan said:


> I will soon have an Italian or Buckfast queen, and as my population doubles or quadruples each spring, I wont have the room to house the ever-growing colony. So, I'd like to sell package bees to my community. I figured to go to a beekeepers association and announcing myself would advertise my possession. But, I would need to be able to package the bees in an efficient, sufficient way to allow ventilation, transportation, and separation from the queen, who also needs the same things. Any alternatives to the screen boxes, (and if not, where can I find those?) or places to keep the growing colony temporarily without needing extra equipment?


Send me a PM with your email and I will forward some info and can help you get setup a bit, as well as some advice.


----------

